# Approaching the limit on PV entries



## ccc (Feb 26, 2014)

hi

I have newest FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE 	installed and get a lot of these messages:
	
	



```
Feb 26 22:55:16 srzhvbsd01 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Feb 26 22:58:16 srzhvbsd01 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Feb 26 22:59:51 srzhvbsd01 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Feb 26 23:01:26 srzhvbsd01 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Feb 26 23:03:42 srzhvbsd01 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Feb 26 23:06:15 srzhvbsd01 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
```
I was fighting with this problem on other machines, but didn't find a solution.


----------



## ccc (Feb 27, 2014)

That's a really strange problem.
Knows anyone how to stop these messages?


----------



## trh411 (Feb 27, 2014)

Approaching the limit on PV entries - 2008: FreeBSD-7.0
Approaching the limit on PV entries - 2010: FreeBSD-7.3
Approaching the limit on PV entries - 2013: FreeBSD-8.2

And now:
Approaching the limit on PV entries - 2014: FreeBSD-10.0

These are all your posts. It's always the same problem, different version of FreeBSD. What is really going on here?


----------



## ccc (Feb 27, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> It's always the same problem, different version of FreeBSD. What is really going on here?



This problem I had before on other machines running on different locations.
On all these machines was squid installed.
Perhaps squid generates this problem?


----------



## trh411 (Feb 27, 2014)

ccc said:
			
		

> trh411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So in all these years no one has been able to offer a solution to this problem? Interesting -- an insoluable problem that follows you wherever you go.  

How about show the output of `uname -a` for starters. Might also be instructive to see the output of `dmesg` so we can see the hardware side of things. Please paste the output to pastebin and provide us with a link.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 28, 2014)

ccc said:
			
		

> Perhaps squid generates this problem?


If you suspect www/squid as a possible cause, that should be easy to confirm or refute. If you shutdown www/squid, do the messages stop? When you restart www/squid, do the messages start again?


----------



## ccc (Mar 1, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> ccc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, if I stop squid I don't get these messages.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 1, 2014)

Are you running on i386 or amd64 architecture? Are you running the latest version of www/squid?


----------



## ccc (Mar 3, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Are you running on i386 or amd64 architecture?


Yes.




			
				trh411 said:
			
		

> Are you running the latest version of www/squid?


Yes.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 3, 2014)

In this same topic for FreeBSD-7.3 you posted:


			
				ccc said:
			
		

> I added the following lines in /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never posted to the topic after that, so did it is not clear whether it resolved the issue or not? If not then, have you tried this on FreeBSD-10.0?


----------



## ccc (Mar 3, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> In this same topic for FreeBSD-7.3 you posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, it was not stopped completely, just for a while, I thought it was solved, but unfortunately not.


----------



## ccc (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyway, I will try to put these entries in /boot/loader.conf :


```
vm.pmap.pg_ps_enabled="1"
vm.pmap.pde.mappings="68"
vm.pmap.shpgperproc="2000"
vm.pmap.pv_entry_max="3000000"
```


----------



## trh411 (Mar 3, 2014)

Have you tried using super pages by including:

```
vm.pmap.pg_ps_enabled=1
```
in /boot/loader.conf? You will have to reboot for it to take effect.


----------

